# Tivo and the Hulu App



## turnerbrewer (Jul 16, 2012)

I moved away from Tivo years ago due the lackluster quality of the Apps and other various reasons.
The Edge and Tivo's claim that they taking streaming more seriously than in the past has me looking at Tivo again.
Question - Is the Hulu app still crippled? Is Hulu Live TV available on the Hulu app?

Does TIVO plan to add more apps in the future (i.e Sling, You Tube TV)?

Thank you


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

turnerbrewer said:


> I moved away from Tivo years ago due the lackluster quality of the Apps and other various reasons.
> The Edge and Tivo's claim that they taking streaming more seriously than in the past has me looking at Tivo again.
> Question - Is the Hulu app still crippled? Is Hulu Live TV available on the Hulu app?
> 
> ...


Hulu Live will probably never be available since it will compete with Tivo Cable Offerings.... The same goes with any streaming TV Service


----------



## greer1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

Followup question - any new apps with Edge or are they the same apps as the older Tivo dvrs?

Can't believe I can't watch Showtime Anytime on my Tivo and I assume I still can't with an Edge correct?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's the same dead app platform across the board. Not even sure if any have been updated to support Dolby Vision or Atmos. That's how little effort went into this launch.

The only new things on the horizon that we know of are Tivo apps for Roku, Apple TV, and FireTV to watch recordings on those devices.

Tivo has their own streaming dongle coming next year. This will presumably have more/better apps on it due to being based on Android TV. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## greer1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

I was afraid that was the answer. Pretty sad when a $25 Amazon Fire TV stick runs circles around Tivo when it comes to streaming. I guess I'll wait for the 'next' Tivo box if they survive to fight another day.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

greer1999 said:


> I was afraid that was the answer. Pretty sad when a $25 Amazon Fire TV stick runs circles around Tivo when it comes to streaming. I guess I'll wait for the 'next' Tivo box if they survive to fight another day.


Your confusing the overall purpose of the box..


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> It's the same dead app platform across the board. Not even sure if any have been updated to support Dolby Vision or Atmos. That's how little effort went into this launch.
> 
> The only new things on the horizon that we know of are Tivo apps for Roku, Apple TV, and FireTV to watch recordings on those devices.
> 
> Tivo has their own streaming dongle coming next year. This will presumably have more/better apps on it due to being based on Android TV. We'll have to wait and see.


Netflix supports both


----------



## greer1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

compnurd said:


> Your confusing the overall purpose of the box..


I don't think I am. The CEO himself is the one claiming streaming is the future.

Tivo's CEO explains how the company 'fully embraces' streaming - TechCrunch

He said:

The DVR business "is not really TiVo" anymore. And the proliferation of streaming services is exactly what's creating a big new opportunity for the company, one where it can help consumers navigate the seemingly overwhelming streaming landscape.

"Let's embrace the chaos," Shull told me. "The more streaming, the better."

It is a tough sell when Tivo's streaming apps are old and clunky or just completely missing. Future of Tivo doesn't look all the bright if their current streaming solutions are pathetic compared to a $25 Fire TV Stick.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

greer1999 said:


> I don't think I am. The CEO himself is the one claiming streaming is the future.
> 
> Tivo's CEO explains how the company 'fully embraces' streaming - TechCrunch
> 
> ...


Maybe we need to invite the CEO for a discussion here--kind of a Town Hall for the CEO to get to meet his customers and learn how they actually use and feel about his products.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe we need to invite the CEO for a discussion here--kind of a Town Hall for the CEO to get to meet his customers and learn how they actually use and feel about his products.


That is a great idea, before AT&T purchased Directv...subscribers had a big say in what we received from them as a provider. I wonder if they still do edgecutter.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

I miss Primestar...lol. There was no match in picture and sound quality back in the day.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

greer1999 said:


> I don't think I am. The CEO himself is the one claiming streaming is the future.
> 
> Tivo's CEO explains how the company 'fully embraces' streaming - TechCrunch
> 
> ...


He can "say" what he wants... but Tivo's main customer is Cable Companies and streaming apps conflict with that.. Cable Company customers outnumber Tivo Retail customers around 8-1 Just like the idiot ATT CEO stated they were done launching Sat's and the next one launched 6 months later I would take anything a CEO says with a grain of salt


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

buildersboy66 said:


> That is a great idea, before AT&T purchased Directv...subscribers had a big say in what we received from them as a provider. I wonder if they still do edgecutter.


They still do but for the last 6-7 years I have been doing edgecutter we have say in nothing. Bug Fixes are mostly addressed by people whining on the ATT Boards, not the Edgecutter one.. and it has been this way since before ATT took over


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

compnurd said:


> I would take anything a CEO says with a grain of salt


It also helps if you visualize them talking to a room full of stock holders, with fingers crossed behind their backs.


----------



## greer1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

compnurd said:


> He can "say" what he wants... but Tivo's main customer is Cable Companies and streaming apps conflict with that.. Cable Company customers outnumber Tivo Retail customers around 8-1 Just like the idiot ATT CEO stated they were done launching Sat's and the next one launched 6 months later I would take anything a CEO says with a grain of salt


Tivo Retail customers are going to be outnumbered 800-1 if they don't do something. I suspect they are not gaining any new customers because of cost and missing streaming functionality and their current retail users are dwindling away because there are many choices and they all do streaming better than Tivo.

Don't get me wrong - I love the DVR functions from Tivo - but life would be easier if they at least covered the basics for streaming with apps from this century that are fully functional. They should be embarrassed with their streaming functions when the Fire Stick beats them at everything.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

greer1999 said:


> Tivo Retail customers are going to be outnumbered 800-1 if they don't do something. I suspect they are not gaining any new customers because of cost and missing streaming functionality and their current retail users are dwindling away because there are many choices and they all do streaming better than Tivo.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love the DVR functions from Tivo - but life would be easier if they at least covered the basics for streaming with apps from this century that are fully functional. They should be embarrassed with their streaming functions when the Fire Stick beats them at everything.


Again. Your missing this completely. Your a by product of what the cable companies want now. Even the UI design is being dictated by cable companies. The money is there for them. Not retail

Tivo is not going to and is never going to replace your fire stick or roku or Apple TV


----------



## greer1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not sure we are in disagreement.... I don't think Tivo cares about the retail side of things at all. Very little has changed for years and I suspect there is near zero development being done on anything with the retail side of things. Chances are the retail business will just go away in the not too distant future.

What I want is what Tivo uses in their marketing for Bolt and Edge... Straight from their website: 

"One device for all your live, recorded and streaming TV"
"Live TV, DVR and streaming apps in one incredible device"
"Save input switching and remote juggling for the circus"

I understand I'm not going to get it but that's what I want.

Maybe they should stop their bogus advertising and just drop the little support for streaming they have now. That will make the cable side happy and people that want to stream can go elsewhere (most already have).


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I just wish that Tivo would make damn good DVRs once again. They can leave streaming to those who do it much better for all I care. I want the DVR features taken away with dawn of TE4 returned.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Again. Your missing this completely. Your a by product of what the cable companies want now. Even the UI design is being dictated by cable companies. The money is there for them. Not retail
> 
> Tivo is not going to and is never going to replace your fire stick or roku or Apple TV


Query: could TiVo license Roku's technology (for a fee, of course) and offer a TiVo+Roku device?


----------

